# CLOWN HAS ICK DUNT WANT TO DIE



## joneh (Dec 14, 2007)

well today i came home from work and i noticed a ton of white spots on my true perc clown that i got 3 weeks ago... ive already done a freshwater dip and was terrified i might have killed him... i think they type of ick he has is called "Amyloodinium".. has anyone had any experience with this? if so its crazy urgent and i want to know how to treat him.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

joneh said:


> well today i came home from work and i noticed a ton of white spots on my true perc clown that i got 3 weeks ago... ive already done a freshwater dip and was terrified i might have killed him... i think they type of ick he has is called "Amyloodinium".. has anyone had any experience with this? if so its crazy urgent and i want to know how to treat him.


What size is the tank? What system are you running? FO, FOWLR or Reef? What are your water parameters? What are the fish in the tank? What is the most recently bought fish? Do you run a quarantine tank?


----------

